# Soul mates



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Do you believe in soul mates?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

If I ever find one, I will get back with you on this.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, I do. It's at least as much a curse as it is a blessing.......


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thought I did once. Now, not so much.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I once did but gave up on that a long time ago


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes I do, married mine over 20 years ago.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I once did 33 years ago and married her.
Then I find out last summer she is going to put me in a home once I can not fend for my self.

So now not so much.


 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Interesting perspective-
At a meeting several months ago and was making conversation with another guy and a woman when the topic came to relationships. They woman said, as best I can put it, "We're all f'd up, everyone of us; the key to a good relationship is finding someone with the same kind of f'd up that you have."
I believe the singer Meatloaf met his soul mate one evening and now he is praying for the end of time


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Interesting perspective-
> At a meeting several months ago and was making conversation with another guy and a woman when the topic came to relationships. They woman said, as best I can put it, "We're all f'd up, everyone of us; the key to a good relationship is finding someone with the same kind of f'd up that you have."
> I believe the singer Meatloaf met his soul mate one evening and now he is praying for the end of time


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I thought my ex was ,now I'm hoping my soul will allow another in.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Quite telling
Get involved with who you think your soul mate is
That will put an end to that thought


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The key to meeting THE ONE is to have enough sense to quit looking when you do.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I do believe in soul mates, I married mine 27 years ago. That being said it does not mean happy ever after. You have to work for it everyday and decide if you want to .


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you believe in soul mates?


Yes, I am married to mine. Someday I'll tell you the story.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was married to mine for 40 years. still like Roadless I'm hoping for another. ~Georgia


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes. I knew the moment I saw my husband that he was the one. I remember that moment clearly and that I was not even excited - just knew it. Perhaps recognizing your soul mate comes from many reincarnations. It is something that is part of our family as my great grandmother, grandmother and three aunts on my Mom's side as well as my Mom and sister also instantly knew and we have all had 'til death marriages lasting 40 years or more and some still on the go. My husband also knew I was the one when he first saw me. Proposed about twenty minutes into our first date. We fit together like hands in gloves. Although once in a while the gloves come off.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I sure do. How else do you describe how you meet that person and you just know? And strangely enough they do too?

Now what causes it? I don't know. Is it electrical, chemical?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Not only do I believe in recognizing your soul mate (s) but I also believe in recognizing your opposite soul mate (s) and even recognizing evil or just nasty. Many times I have just met someone and instantly knew that they were rubbish and not someone I wanted in my life. When I was young I often chastised myself for jumping to conclusions and would give these people a chance. I was always proved right. Now I listen to whatever this radar is telling me.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> Not only do I believe in recognizing your soul mate (s) but I also believe in recognizing your opposite soul mate (s) and even recognizing evil or just nasty. Many times I have just met someone and instantly knew that they were rubbish and not someone I wanted in my life. When I was young I often chastised myself for jumping to conclusions and would give these people a chance. I was always proved right. Now I listen to whatever this radar is telling me.



That is just weird isn't it? You just meet somebody and right away it's "no way"

Again why does this happen?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Many times I have just met someone and instantly knew that they were rubbish and not someone I wanted in my life. When I was young I often chastised myself for jumping to conclusions and would give these people a chance. I was always proved right. Now I listen to whatever this radar is telling me.


Had quite a few people I worked with that I felt were not worth working with. Despite that, I was required to at least try to train them. After a few bouts with worthless people the boss learned to trust my instincts too. 

Soulmate? The one I was sure was, never stated he had any real interest in more than friendship. He and I went our separate ways. Never have met anyone that I had that special rapport with since.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> I once did 33 years ago and married her.
> Then I find out last summer she is going to put me in a home once I can not fend for my self.
> 
> So now not so much.
> ...


Love can be so cruel


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yes, I am married to mine. Someday I'll tell you the story.


Let's hear it


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes I did married kids then he found his soulmate. Sucks


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes. When I met my late husband I knew we were meant to be together. We were married for 35 years till he died in 2014. When I met my current beau I had that same certainty that we were meant to be. He assures me it's mutual, which is wonderful.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Forcast said:


> Yes I did married kids then he found his soulmate. Sucks


I'm so sorry


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

keenataz said:


> That is just weird isn't it? You just meet somebody and right away it's "no way"
> 
> Again why does this happen?


Intuition
Mine works great
Every time I ignore it I pay a price
I learn from my lessons
Even if it takes 10 or 12 times


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah me to I’d like to cut that 10 or 12 times down but I just seem to be a little hard headed.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Yeah me to I’d like to cut that 10 or 12 times down but I just seem to be a little hard headed.


Have to stay optimistic


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, I do. Married mine 37 years ago.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Interesting perspective-
> At a meeting several months ago and was making conversation with another guy and a woman when the topic came to relationships. They woman said, as best I can put it, "We're all f'd up, everyone of us; the key to a good relationship is finding someone with the same kind of f'd up that you have."
> I believe the singer Meatloaf met his soul mate one evening and now he is praying for the end of time


This!!


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

It's possible that everyone has a soulmate.
It's also possible not everyone finds their soulmate.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> This!!


The only problem is I've yet to find one out there like that for me....I did come close.... but that's a story for another time..


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Yup, my wife and I'm hers (from what she has said


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone think there may be more than one soulmate out there?

Also, how would you define soulmate? I think of it as someone whom, for whatever reason, I recognize on a soul level from the past. Not so much physical. And that we are bound together throughout eternity, one life after another after another... for better or for worse.

I'm praying for the end of time.....LOL


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Supposedly you have many soulmates
You don't necessarily spend your life with them
They can be platonic same sex too
You're to learn from these relationships
I read about twin flames
Soul splits and you maybe find them
Actually I believe Plato came up with this concept
Out there but interesting


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, elevenpoint!! You understand the soul state more than I would expect the average person to do.

The textbook definition of soulmate, "I just saw you one second ago but am determined to have my children with you", is also something I have experienced. And I did just that. Because, what else is one to do? And I regret it....not the kid but the man. WRONG MAN!!!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Careful about those thoughts in the beginning
If it's there in the beginning
It will be the same 6 months down the road


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

> I just saw you one second ago but am determined to have my children with you


 Is not the definition of soul mate it would be the definition of an idiot.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I love and give great care to all of my animals - all the ones I have had and all the ones I have now. Each has had their own personality - when I think of them it is as an individual with a soul. I never mix them up. Each has had their own behaviours. Some species driven but some that seem to come from elsewhere. And just like with children one never wants to say that they have a favourite or one that they connect with in a more profound way. But the truth is that I have had one cat and one dog that have been soul mates. Hard to even describe the connection. My Dad was not a soppy kind of man but he once told me that he had such a connection with one of his horses that it was like having a brother.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> I once did 33 years ago and married her.
> Then I find out last summer she is going to put me in a home once I can not fend for my self.
> 
> So now not so much.
> ...


What’s she supposed to do ?
Shoot ya ?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you believe in soul mates?


No.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, definitely, always, it's hell,,,,,

Oh, wait, I thought you said cell mates.....

geo


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

geo in mi said:


> Yes, definitely, always, it's hell,,,,,
> 
> Oh, wait, I thought you said cell mates.....
> 
> ...


No your right
It's the same thing


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Gpa and Gma were celebrating 50th year anniversary--and Gpa was over in the corner, crying. "Gchild came up and asked" "Oh Grandpa, that's so sweet, you're crying with joy for being together fifty years?" Gpa replied, "I should'a shot her--I might have been out on parole by now...."

 

geo


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> Interesting perspective-
> At a meeting several months ago and was making conversation with another guy and a woman when the topic came to relationships. They woman said, as best I can put it, "We're all f'd up, everyone of us; the key to a good relationship is finding someone with the same kind of f'd up that you have."
> I believe the singer Meatloaf met his soul mate one evening and now he is praying for the end of time


He was in lust. Common mistake.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I figure if they can put up with me, I can put up with them. Everything else is icing on the cake.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Darren said:


> I figure if they can put up with me, I can put up with them. Everything else is icing on the cake.


Lol


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

May take a stab at careing for me like a wife should and failing that Ya take me back to my predug hole in the woods and put me out of her misery.

 Al


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Thought I did once...turns out I'm just a paycheck and a place to live.
Too old to try again I think


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> What’s she supposed to do ?
> Shoot ya ?


My kids have instructions to shoot me before they put me in a home


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> My kids have instructions to shoot me before they put me in a home


No good choices when one gets old. If family doesn't take care of loved ones just a mess. The old folks homes in St. Louis and around here have one Asian Doctor that goes around and feeds the old folks pills. The help at the homes takes the pills and use the pill for themselves. Its a shame. When you get old the Doctors don't give a xxxx about you anymore.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gerold said:


> No good choices when one gets old. If family doesn't take care of loved ones just a mess. The old folks homes in St. Louis and around here have one Asian Doctor that goes around and feeds the old folks pills. The help at the homes takes the pills and use the pill for themselves. Its a shame. When you get old the Doctors don't give a xxxx about you anymore.


They should provide medical marijuana and Viagra for old folks in homes.
Go out having some fun.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Rodney Dangerfield? "My wife laughs at everything I say and do.....that's why we're not married anymore."

geo


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am friends with every man that I have dated since my divorce...not that there are many, but I just haven't felt that 'special something' to take it to the next level.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I like being friends with a man long before ever dating. I find people interesting and will talk with just about everybody, but it doesn't mean I'm trying to form a romantic relationship, lol. It's just fun getting to know someone new.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I listened to a discussion this morning with the author of a book. He is a divorce lawyer. The book was titled, " If you are in my office, it is too late" or something like that.
He said "soulmate" and " 50/50" were foolish terms. Any expectation that someone can share every talent, interest and belief is unrealistic. Trying to divide or share 50/50 everything everytime will just lead to more disappointment.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Maybe the word "soulmate" can be taken literally or figuratively according to the person who is asked, idk.

Love is a mystery to me. It captures the emotions of many. There must be something to it like fate, luck, karma... lottery..., lol.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

For me it entails a spiritual, emotional and physical connection. 
I have had two out of the three .


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

haypoint said:


> I listened to a discussion this morning with the author of a book. He is a divorce lawyer. The book was titled, " If you are in my office, it is too late" or something like that.
> He said "soulmate" and " 50/50" were foolish terms. Any expectation that someone can share every talent, interest and belief is unrealistic. Trying to divide or share 50/50 everything everytime will just lead to more disappointment.


If spouses are keeping score then yes, there may be a problem.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> If spouses are keeping score then yes, there may be a problem.


Dave Ramsey says marriage shouldn't be 50/50, it should be 100/100.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

roadless said:


> For me it entails a spiritual, emotional and physical connection.
> I have had two out of the three .


That's important
I don't believe you need to be just alike but be on the same page
Some complete opposite things wouldn't work for me
I get up around 5 am naturally
Done around 9pm
Someone that slept till 10 am or up till 2am wouldn't work
Studies have shown two heavy drinkers have a much lower divorce rate but one heavy drinker and one light drinker much higher
Same if one is gambling the paycheck away 
Those are pretty common sense for anyone though
I think there is some truth to the find someone your same level of screwed up especially later in life after all the ups and downs
I'm a fixer...I dont care what it is I'll take it apart and fix it or bandage it up
I've finally learned you cant fix people
With people you have to switch roles from fixer to maintainer
Only you can decide if it works for you and what you can deal with
Some are deal breakers and no way
Lying always is the end for me for one
There goes trust respect loyalty all at once
Nobody's perfect and I've know for a long time if it's female or has an engine there will eventually be a problem


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Elevenpoint, I agree with all you said except the last line..well engine stuff can be a problem! 
For example , the next to the last date I had went very well, we seemed to be on the same page, had many common interests and similar activity levels. Our conversations flowed.We continued to talk on the phone for awhile , then agreed to meet again for a cookout at his place. He had a buzz on when I got there...started talking louder and louder,turned the music up louder, drank very much. He was a very different man than the one I had met. He ended up telling me he was a alcoholic, when I said I didn't drink...he said he needed me to get straightened out.
I left shortly after...no way can I straighten anyone out. I had originally thought I may have that sweet connection. I was wrong .
The last man I had a date with was a great conversationalist but there was zero physical attraction ...and he moved in low gear...I'm more midrange! 
I have in my profile that I would rather be alone than settle ...I like my company , yet as I said many times, it would be nice to share the simple things.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

roadless said:


> Elevenpoint, I agree with all you said except the last line..well engine stuff can be a problem!
> For example , the next to the last date I had went very well, we seemed to be on the same page, had many common interests and similar activity levels. Our conversations flowed.We continued to talk on the phone for awhile , then agreed to meet again for a cookout at his place. He had a buzz on when I got there...started talking louder and louder,turned the music up louder, drank very much. He was a very different man than the one I had met. He ended up telling me he was a alcoholic, when I said I didn't drink...he said he needed me to get straightened out.
> I left shortly after...no way can I straighten anyone out. I had originally thought I may have that sweet connection. I was wrong .
> The last man I had a date with was a great conversationalist but there was zero physical attraction ...and he moved in low gear...I'm more midrange!
> I have in my profile that I would rather be alone than settle ...I like my company , yet as I said many times, it would be nice to share the simple things.


Nope
Your not going to fix anyone
Let them fix themself
Don't sound like he respected you anyway
There is the can't be around intoxicated people when your sober anyway
Just maybe my female/ engine theory is wrong
I'm from Missouri
Show me State


----------

